# Pets



## DrSize (4 Aug 2004)

What about dogs????  my dog I veiw as my baby and I am sure i am closer to my dog than 99.9% of parents are to their kids....Do they have dog watchers or a dog kennel or something????


----------



## ringo_mountbatten (4 Aug 2004)

if a single mother would have to make arrangements for her kids to be taken care of then i doubt there are facilities for dogs.   just a hunch.


----------



## Sundborg (5 Aug 2004)

DrSize said:
			
		

> What about dogs????   my dog I veiw as my baby and I am sure i am closer to my dog than 99.9% of parents are to their kids....Do they have dog watchers or a dog kennel or something????


Do you have a good ol' friendly neighboor?


----------



## tree hugger (5 Aug 2004)

When I go on course or a field ex I take my cat to NS so my parents can look after him.


----------



## DrSize (5 Aug 2004)

ringo_mountbatten said:
			
		

> if a single mother would have to make arrangements for her kids to be taken care of then i doubt there are facilities for dogs.   just a hunch.



Well it is a whole lot easier to care for a dog than a kid.....I think it would be a good idea to have somewhat of a dog kennel on the bases.  I am sure alot of members have dogs and it would be great if they could be looked after while they are training.  All you would really need is someone to feed them and let them out to goto the bathroom and excercise.....


----------



## patrick666 (9 Mar 2005)

I know there will definitely not be allowed any pets during Basic but I was wondering after you are posted to a regiment, what are the rules for that?

I have a tarantula that I would like to bring with me, would there be a problem with that? It's in a small glass tank... 

Cheers


----------



## brin11 (10 Mar 2005)

Officially, there are no pets allowed in the barracks.  Unofficially, I know a few people who kept small creatures (a few fish, a frog) in the locker during inspection and out during regular hours.  Depends on where you are posted mostly.  If you live out you can certainly have all the pets you want.


----------



## patrick666 (10 Mar 2005)

Okay, thanks... so is it a big hassle to get my own place? Should I find a few other guys to split rent with maybe?

I'd like to bring my spider 'cause she's pretty awesome...  

Cheers


----------



## brin11 (11 Mar 2005)

Usually, depending on your trade, you can live out once you get to your first posting.  So, you will have to finish your QL3 course and show up at your first base.  What trade are you going anyway?  Some of the infantry will have a six month rule of living on base after being posted.  Sure, lots of people will find a house to share with a couple or three others.  Just make sure you tell them about your little friend as some people are quite phobic about spiders.   ;D


----------



## patrick666 (11 Mar 2005)

I'm applying for 043... do you know the rules for that? I go to Gagetown for the QL3, no?

http://www.geocities.com/spraypaintjunkie/spider1.jpg - it's a big picture... 

Cheers


----------



## X Royal (11 Mar 2005)

In the combat arms (and some other trades) you tend to be gone alot. Have you thought about proper care for your pet when your gone (chances are those you room with will be gone with you). I have seen some horror scenes years back. If you can not be 100% sure of proper are don't take on a pet. I now have 2 dogs now but would of never thought about getting a pet as a single member in the infantry. 

Pro Patria


----------



## brin11 (11 Mar 2005)

Sorry, I don't have a clue regarding living in/out in Gagetown.  X Royal makes a good point, people have to be ready to make the committment to the pet for the span of their life.  Since you have your pet already you have to make sure you make arrangements for when you are unavailable.  Don't wait until the last minute to do so.  Not sure if you spider misses you when you're gone  ;D but this is probably alot less of a problem than a dog, for example.

Good luck.


----------



## patrick666 (11 Mar 2005)

Well, I've already arranged for my friend to take care of her while I am away training and once I get my own place with some people - which is my plan - then I will get her transported somehow. She only eats once, twice, a week. Crickets are hella cheap too!

Is there apartments specifically for soldiers or do you just find a civilian one?

Cheers


----------



## JasonH (12 Mar 2005)

I want a giant turantula, throw it in your foot locker and scare the shit out of the DI when he goes to open up the unlocked locker  :dontpanic:

But he'd probably quickly squish the poor guy


----------



## patrick666 (12 Mar 2005)

You'll want a "Goliath Bird Eater" haha, it has an 11inch legspan and weighs a quarter pound - obviously, the largest breed of tarantula. As for the temperment, I have not the slightest clue so possibly the spider would jump on to the DI's face before he had a chance....  


Cheers


----------



## paracowboy (13 Mar 2005)

Patrick H. said:
			
		

> Well, I've already arranged for my friend to take care of her while I am away training and once I get my own place with some people - which is my plan - then I will get her transported somehow. She only eats once, twice, a week. Crickets are hella cheap too!
> 
> Is there apartments specifically for soldiers or do you just find a civilian one?
> 
> Cheers


first and foremost, anything with less than two legs or more than four is an instrument of the Devil and must DIE! Pet spiders, sheesh. Any spider big enough to shoot is an affront to nature. 

Secundus, I don't recommend pets for a single troop. It's not really fair to the critter (although I can ake exceptions in the case of creepy-crawlies.) What happens if your buddy decides he doesn't feel like feeding your pet? Or gets sent away? 

Thoid, apartments are civvie. Barracks are military. You want to move out of the shacks, you gotta go apartment hunting on the town. Howsomever, when I was being posted out here to the Holy Land of Alberta, single troops were being allowed to move into apartments on Base in Pet. So, once out there, go to Housing and look into it.

Pet spiders : Get a dog, ya freak!  ;D


----------



## JasonH (13 Mar 2005)

I hate dogs (exception being German Sherperds), foul beasts... been bitten twice.  If I could I would punt the smallest ones 60 yards if I had the chance.

I'll take a tarantula over a dog anyday, specially one thats biggest then a dinner plate


----------



## beach_bum (13 Mar 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> first and foremost, anything with less than two legs or more than four is an instrument of the Devil and must DIE! Pet spiders, sheesh. Any spider big enough to shoot is an affront to nature.
> 
> Pet spiders : Get a dog, ya freak!   ;D



I have to say I agree with that one!  I had a room mate once who brought one of those critters home.  I had a very large phone book, and said if I EVER saw it out of it's little container.....I would squish it.  No discussion involved!


----------



## patrick666 (13 Mar 2005)

Hahaha... Man, it costs .20 per week to feed my spider.. I'm so much of a freak as I am CHEAP...  ;D

Cheers


----------



## swanita (2 May 2005)

For the record....dogs are the coolest companions ever. Can't imagine a spider flopping down beside you on the couch to sleep...


----------



## atticus (4 May 2005)

Thats terrifing! Does your spider do anything special? Like, I don't know, attack on command? I couldn't handle it if one of my roommates had a pet spider. I'd be sitting awake in bed all night with a big book to protect me... or a bat.


----------



## jermeytinling (19 Jun 2005)

lol i feel your pain man i hate spiders. doesn't matter if your a girl or a guy a big hairy spider is a big hairy spider. :crybaby:


----------



## Goober (19 Jun 2005)

If you are going combat engineer, after BMQ you'll have to do 6 weeks of SQ and 17 weeks of DP1 (your MOC) and they don't run the 043 DP1 all that often so you may be on holding troop for some time before your DP1. All this time you'll be living in the shacks, not allowed to live off base until you are posted to your regiment. The engineers get the cock REAL bad, I highly doubt it you'll be able to hide a tarantula during inspections for 17 weeks on your DP1. On SQ you could probably keep him in civvy lock up no problem, as they don't inspect it.

Cheers.


----------



## atticus (19 Jun 2005)

wouldn't it die in civvy lockup? I mean aren't you not allowed in there?


----------



## Goober (19 Jun 2005)

The civvy key is always with the course senior book, which is always with course senior.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 Dec 2005)

I've done a search, and came up with no real results so decided to post away and if i catch some flak for a missed hit, then so be it.

I simply wanted to inquire as to what everyone living on base does concerning pets? How realistic is a single male living on base with a dog?

Im eyeballing a Boxer puppy (all time favorite dog) but due to my current limbo with the Army (waiting for the CT to go through and get sucked out west). I cant help but feel like it would be an unwise move, but what type of accomodations ie. kennels are on bases?

Any advise would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Springroll (11 Dec 2005)

If you are currently in "limbo" do not get a dog. Dogs need stability and are not disposable, so keep in mind that when you do get a dog, you should plan on having it for the entirety of it's life.


----------



## Armymedic (11 Dec 2005)

pets are like children. If you not ready to have one then you are not ready to have the other.

Being single and waiting to join the military is not the time to have either.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 Dec 2005)

Seen, once at my posting, is it more plausible or no?


----------



## Springroll (11 Dec 2005)

Not if you are going on any deployments(which we know will happen).
Wait until you have an s/o who can care for the pet while you are gone. 

Until then, maybe consider volunteering with a rescue, or become a temporary foster home for a specific breed rescue...they are desperate for people to help out. I am a part of the Akita Rescue and I know good foster homes are hard to come by.


----------



## 9nr Domestic (11 Dec 2005)

How do you feel about your dog sitting in a kennel for 6 months while you are overseas? 

Yes there are single guys who have dogs but it is not easy for the dog. It all depends how long you feel you can leave your dog alone. I personally don't leave mine alone for more than 8 hours and that is only if it is necessary.


----------



## Sf2 (11 Dec 2005)

I know alot of people who just can't have a pet of their own, because they're away.  Instead, they volunteer at the local SPCA and spend time with the animals there.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 Dec 2005)

Thanks, you've been helpful.

Akitas eh? They're quite the beautiful dog, but shed a damn lot! Im thinking hard on the foster idea, or just go out and grab me a lady to dogsit for me


----------



## Springroll (11 Dec 2005)

They don't shed all that much, only when they are blowing coat, which is about every 6 months. I found an old lab of ours to shed more than our Akita's.

I think fostering, even through the SCPA, would be a good option for you. You get your pet fix, you help out the dog, even if it is temporary, and you help out the rescue(or humane society). Now keep in mind that most require you to have a fence and be prepared to fork out some money for shots, spaying or neutering, and for the everyday necessities like food and training supplies(collars, leashes, crates and the like). 

If you have any specific questions about fostering, feel free to PM me.

Good luck!


----------



## brin11 (11 Dec 2005)

Usually, around here, if you foster a dog the particulars are taken care of by the society you are fostering for.  Therefore, you wouldn't be out of pocket for vaccines/surgery.  You probably would have to pay for food, toys, etc.; every day type of stuff.  Find this out for sure up front.

I think fostering in your situation is an excellent idea, especially if you have experience with dog training.  There is nothing that a society or shelter likes more than someone they can give dogs to for a unspecified period of time that will work with the dog to make it more adoptable.  It is very difficult to give up these dogs once you become attached to them so make sure you are up for that challenge.  It is definitely a great thing though when you see them with their people later and you know it was you that made a difference in their life.

If you are interested in Boxers volunteer with Boxer rescue in your area.  Phone your local vet clinic or dog club (these people put on various types of purebred dog shows, etc.) for local Boxer rescue info.  You would be doing these dogs a favour and yourself at the same time.

Good luck and I feel your pain.  I got 2 goldfish while I was on my Three's in Borden because I couldn't live without a pet anymore.  I got caught though, which wasn't really a huge deal.     I have 2 dogs now and wouldn't have it any other way.

Anyway, if you can't find any info for your area let me know and I'm sure I can find out for you.


----------



## Springroll (11 Dec 2005)

Yes, sorry Brin11, I should have specified. 
With the breed specific rescues, you may have to fork out those costs, but through a society(like the SPCA) they will usually cover those costs.

Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 Dec 2005)

Im shooting for Edmonton, and hopefull i land up on target. if so, i'll be looking good and hard at what my options there are. Thanks for the many helpful replies!


----------



## Aislinn (12 Dec 2005)

I'm glad you're going to think carefully about getting an animal. I'm in a bit of a panic right now because both my husband and I will be gone this summer (I'm off to basic and he's doing his QL 3s) and we have two cats. We've got friends who are willing to take them, but I feel really horrible about leaving them. If I had known three years ago where my life was heading, I wouldn't have gotten the cats. Anyways, good luck. 

Cheers.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Jan 2006)

Until you find someone other then yourself to help you out when you are not around, ie g/f, b/f, parents etc.  I would wait.  Also if you are really bent on getting a puppy I would get it as soon as a X Mas leave or summer leave starts (I get 3 weeks off for both).  That way you have 100% of your time to train the puppy and make sure everything is coming along.  You may consider getting an older dog who is already house broken.  Another concern is where you live.  If your single and living in the shacks you won't be able to have a pet.  Also in Wpg there where some restrictions on pets in certain living area's.  Finally I am of the mindset that my dog should have another dog or cat as company a friend if you will.  For those times your out to dinner or the movies or at work they will have company with each other.  I realize that's a lot to ask for in a new dog owner but that's how I role.


----------



## FastEddy (29 Jan 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> Until you find someone other then yourself to help you out when you are not around, ie g/f, b/f, parents etc.  I would wait.  Also if you are really bent on getting a puppy I would get it as soon as a X Mas leave or summer leave starts (I get 3 weeks off for both).  That way you have 100% of your time to train the puppy and make sure everything is coming along.  You may consider getting an older dog who is already house broken.  Another concern is where you live.  If your single and living in the shacks you won't be able to have a pet.  Also in Wpg there where some restrictions on pets in certain living area's.  Finally I am of the mindset that my dog should have another dog or cat as company a friend if you will.  For those times your out to dinner or the movies or at work they will have company with each other.  I realize that's a lot to ask for in a new dog owner but that's how I role.




I suppose your advice is well intentional, but this person should not even be encouraged to buy any sort of pet, a Puppy to say the least.

Having been Posted to Camp Borden & Valcartier Detachments, even under the best of circumstances in the PMQ's we were continuously having to pick up stray or abandoned cats and dogs which we had to dispose of. That again is another storey.

Its bad enough in the PMQ's were there is a resemblance of stability but in Barracks.

Cheers.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Jan 2006)

Well here pets aren't allowed in the shacks.  However single members can get PMQ's.  Also although I don't work for the MP's I haven't seen any strays and only a couple missing pets posters in over a year and a half.  I suppose each base has its own quirks.


----------



## kleobee (30 Nov 2006)

*What are you supposed to do with your pet if you already have one, then join the forces? I wouldnt want to put down my pet or give it away  :-[ and kennels are expensive and too cramped for a pet to live comfortable*


----------



## Teflon (30 Nov 2006)

kleobee said:
			
		

> *What are you supposed to do with your pet if you already have one, then join the forces? I wouldnt want to put down my pet or give it away  :-[ and kennels are expensive and too cramped for a pet to live comfortable*



That is up to you to solve, Friends, Family, give away or sell,.... Not to sound heartless or anything but the military isn't looking for a few good pets, it's you that they are hiring and it's you they are agreeing to house, feed and train throughout your training. Hopefully your family will beable to look after your pet untill after your initial training.


----------



## SupersonicMax (30 Nov 2006)

kleobee said:
			
		

> *What are you supposed to do with your pet if you already have one, then join the forces? I wouldnt want to put down my pet or give it away  :-[ and kennels are expensive and too cramped for a pet to live comfortable*



Ask someone to take care of your pet while you are away (ie parents).  Kennels aren't bad for a small period of time.  When I'm away and my wife is away, we bring the dog to a nice pet boarding place for the time we are both away (usually 3-4 days)

Max


----------



## Jacqueline (30 Nov 2006)

kleobee said:
			
		

> *What are you supposed to do with your pet if you already have one, then join the forces? I wouldnt want to put down my pet or give it away  :-[ and kennels are expensive and too cramped for a pet to live comfortable*



Whatever you do don't put your pet down because you're joining the forces. I'll take care of it.  ;D


----------



## Goibniu (19 Mar 2009)

Ok this might be the wrong section to post this question. My question has  to do with life on base. I was told by my recuiter that I could live on base while attending college through the NCM-SEP. I have a Ball python as a pet and I am faced with the decsion to give up my beloved pet to a stranger. I am guessing that the living quaters that I will be assigned to will be a like a dorm room. I have read on this forum that some people have managed to keep fish but would it be possible to keep snake as a pet ???


----------



## ARMY_101 (19 Mar 2009)

They're barracks on base and the only space you'd have for private storage (e.g. that wouldn't have to be just like everyone else's) would not be suitable for a pet   If you were on base in your own house, that'd be a different story.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Mar 2009)

You will need to find the rules for living in personnel at the Base where you will be residing.  I doubt that they allow pets in quarters as a general rule, but that determination will have to be made by the people running the quarters you'll be in.


----------



## TimBit (19 Mar 2009)

Goibniu said:
			
		

> Ok this might be the wrong section to post this question. My question has  to do with life on base. I was told by my recuiter that I could live on base while attending college through the NCM-SEP. I have a Ball python as a pet and I am faced with the decsion to give up my beloved pet to a stranger. I am guessing that the living quaters that I will be assigned to will be a like a dorm room. I have read on this forum that some people have managed to keep fish but would it be possible to keep snake as a pet ???



Unless you're an instructor and you plan on using the snake to terrorize students on BMQ?


----------



## Tow Tripod (19 Mar 2009)

Goibniu,
I can tell you with out a doubt that you are NOT allowed to have any pets of any type in your room. This is located Edmonton Garrison Standing Orders Annex A. Also before moving in you will sign a Conditions of Occupancy Agreement in Para 1 Sub Para R states clearly that pets of no type are allowed. Ensure you read this document entirely then sign it. Save yourself a S***load of heartache.

Tow Tripod


----------



## CountDC (19 Mar 2009)

Officially according to CFHA even if you had your own house on base the answer is no to exotic pets. Could not find any SQ's that allow any pets period according to base regulations (although I am sure that not every place is enforcing the policy).


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Mar 2009)

Most bases abide by the local by-laws regarding animals.  You will not be allowed to have one in Single Quarters, however, the PMQs _may_ be a different story.  I knew of people who had snakes in Petawawa.  CFHA doesn't enforce many of their rules.  Just go read about the garbage in the South Side PMQs in Pet.


----------



## chris_log (19 Mar 2009)

I see that you're doing NCM-SEP, which means you don't have to live on base. It's really not all its cracked up to be anyways, look for a place on the economy. 

I'm kind of in the same position, being able to live in for a few months while I get myself established when I get posted would be quite helpful (as getting a house-hunting trip is looking doubtful for me), but I've got a cat that I can't give up so I'll be living civvy-side.


----------



## kratz (19 Mar 2009)

Michael O'Leary's post was bang on. You will need to talk with the SQ staff for the base you will be at. 

I know in Halifax the only pet approved is fish (ie: gold fish or beta) in the SQ. So the rules vary based on location.


----------



## panderiz (13 Aug 2009)

I was hoping later on after my training, and then a little while of working for the army, to get a dog but I am concerned that I may not be able to keep him/her. What are some input you guys have towards this?


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2009)

panderiz said:
			
		

> I was hoping later on after my training, and then a little while of working for the army, to get a dog but I am concerned that I may not be able to keep him/her. What are some input you guys have towards this?



If you are not living in single quarters, you can have a pet.  If you are renting somewhere, it will depend on the landlord.  I've had dogs for years.  People in the military do tend to live like anyone else, with the exception of deployments, exercises, etc.  Just make sure you have someone lined up to look after the pet if you are away.  Kennels can be pretty expensive.


----------



## kratz (13 Aug 2009)

To reenforce Moe's post, out own pet story this summer. We planned out leave well in advance and thought we had some one lined up to look after out dog. Well, things fell through and alternate options disappeared faster than a breath in the wind. We ended up driving vice the train and taking the dog with us for the trip.

It was one of the best choices we have made and our pet behaved far better than we anticipated.


----------



## panderiz (13 Aug 2009)

So wait were you able to actually take your pet with you on deployment?


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2009)

panderiz said:
			
		

> So wait were you able to actually take your pet with you on deployment?



No, he took his pet on *vacation*.

Although, taking a train to deployment would be interesting.


----------



## panderiz (13 Aug 2009)

So my best bet would be to wait until I get married to have  a pet I guess


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2009)

panderiz said:
			
		

> So my best bet would be to wait until I get married to have  a pet I guess



You don't _have_ to be married but it is nice having a live-in pet sitter!


----------



## panderiz (13 Aug 2009)

Well I have intentions of getting a wolfdog  But from what I have read they are very loyal to their owner and don't listen so well to other people heh so I stranger as a pet sitter might not work so well on their part ;-)


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2009)

When you train a dog, you should get the smallest (not youngest) person in the house to train it and then it will listen to everyone else (as in a wolf pack, there is a hierarchy).

Depending on where you live, prepare for the possibility of not being able to own a dog that is half wolf.


----------



## kratz (13 Aug 2009)

I would like to fully agree with Moe's post about getting the youngest person in the house to train the dog. 

I would like to agree, but my wife would not be impressed....even if it is a difference of three days. So I will just nod instead.  :nod:

NTF: It does work.


----------



## panderiz (13 Aug 2009)

hehe the good thing about wolfdogs is that so far you cannot prove that it is part wolf(As far as I know). It seems like it would be best for a pet if I waited until I have a spouse/family so there would be people it could trust while I am away. Or since it would be part wolf I could always just put it into the wilderness and pick it up later, I kid I kid


----------



## mellian (14 Aug 2009)

Once I am in, I would have to find a new home(s) for my two cats whom I had for 5 years now. It will be hard, but prepared myself with that possibility since moving to Montreal as not always easy finding roommates with cats.


----------



## panderiz (14 Aug 2009)

Aww I am going to be giving my kitty to my grand mother when I have to leave since I know she loves the little bugger to death as much as me


----------



## CountDC (14 Aug 2009)

hmmmm - coincidence?? Me thinks not.  reading the posts here and the ad in the corner just happens to be:

Serenade Kennels
All breed dog and cat boarding Located in North Gower


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Aug 2009)

CountDC said:
			
		

> hmmmm - coincidence?? Me thinks not.  reading the posts here and the ad in the corner just happens to be:
> 
> Serenade Kennels
> All breed dog and cat boarding Located in North Gower



You have ads in the corner?  Yes, I believe the ads are generated by topic.  A friend of mine used to run a website and that was the case, although, for some of them, the connection to the topic was tenuous (not adult ads, just funny).


----------



## Blackadder1916 (14 Aug 2009)

While not the norm (and maybe no longer even tolerated) if one stays in long enough to reach senior rank, you maybe be able to take your pet to work.  During my time in the service I was in a few units where the CO or DCO (and once the RSM) routinely brought their animals to work.  

One CO (on a UN tour) had one of the two "officially permitted" cats - it had the run of the HSU, was universally despised (cat and CO) by the medical unit pers but luckily survived all conspiracies (against the cat not the CO) to hasten its demise.

In another unit the DCO's dog was always in the unit lines (often when the DCO wasn't); it occasionally accompanied the unit on exercise, and once was briefly with the unit when it deployed on an operational tasking.  The dog, "Digger",  was "unofficially" adopted as the unit mascot and was even "on  parade" for the unit closure ceremony.  On a personal note, while I tolerated Digger (who was an amusing little mongrel), I drew the line at the combination of him and his master, the DCO (a less amusing but still friendly mongrel).  During deployment to Ramstein during Desert Storm, the DCO (who hadn't deployed with the main body) showed up one night with Digger and was to share my accommodations.  I objected as the DCO snored worse than me and so told him that I could only put up with one of them.  A few minutes later he returned without the dog, saying that he had put it in the CO's bed and Digger should be comfortable there for a few days until the CO returned.  After trying to sleep through the DCO's night-time noises, I think I would have preferred to share the room with the dog.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Aug 2009)

I'd be willing to bet with so many people with allergies (real or imagined), you'd never get away with bringing a pet to work these days.

When my sister was in Baldy Hughes, she used to bring her sheltie puppy to work.  He got socialized very quickly!


----------

